# Crane Fly



## TCimages (Apr 5, 2008)

1





2




3


----------



## ShoeBacca (Apr 5, 2008)

That's some great macro, very inspiring! Gorgeous colour, great lighting, perfect focus, nicely composed... I am jealous, well done!

C.


----------



## EricBrian (Apr 5, 2008)

Yeah, me too.... so jealous. They are great and #3 is amazing.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Apr 5, 2008)

Superb as usual my friend!


----------



## TCimages (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks guys.  I appreciate it.  With a little practice anyone could get good shots.


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 5, 2008)

Niiiceee!!!!


----------



## KOrmechea (Apr 6, 2008)

Cool beans.  

What kind of PP do you do?  I've been considering trying some macro stuff when it finally warms-up.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 6, 2008)

the very basics.  I resize and convert RAW to TIFF using DPP.  After the conversion tweak the sharpness and brightness in PSP X2.  I run a script for the frame and name.


----------



## Fangman (Apr 6, 2008)

I admire the macro work - I must keep trying and use a tripod to be able to stop down and get dof approaching yours.  Gives me something to aim for.


----------



## TCimages (Apr 6, 2008)

Thank you Fangman. I find a tripod almost unusable for insects. Some sit for a while, but most never do. If you use an external flash, you can do it. I rarely can take advantage of ambient light with my settings.

A trick that I sometimes do is turn my monopod upside down so I can easily grip the small end with my right hand and camera. This helps steady things and allows to you easily adjust height. A decent stick will work too.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm amazed how you can even see the mesh-like look to the eyes in that last shot.

That's a handy tip about using a stick or monopod to quickly steady the shot, thanks!


----------



## doenoe (Apr 6, 2008)

great set once again, the second one rocks :thumbup:


----------



## Toni Marie (May 21, 2008)

I love that you got that drop of water on the first one, also love #3 the eyes are so cool. They are all awsome!!!


----------



## TCimages (May 22, 2008)

Thank you Toni


----------



## Robstar1619 (May 22, 2008)

Amazing shots again and the last shot has great details!


----------



## JustAnEngineer (May 25, 2008)

Awesome shots!  I love the detail of the eye in #3.


----------



## TCimages (May 25, 2008)

thanks guys


----------



## niforpix (May 27, 2008)

Awesome shots! I'm impressed as always.


----------



## TCimages (May 27, 2008)

thanks man!


----------

